# My "Masonic" Watch



## Blake Bowden




----------



## Dow Mathis

Gadget Junkie!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## vimal

Nice


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Txmason

Gadget junkie no way Blake is a fine conisuser  of technology. 


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Dow Mathis

Hmm... If it walks like a duck., etc., etc., etc.  :-D:-D:-D

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Plustax

Blake Bowden said:


> View attachment 3688



nice design... I carved it a few months ago...


----------



## Blake Bowden

That looks awesome! Brother Tom McGuire was kind enough to let us use the logo and even provided the PSD file so I was able to change "Freemason" to "My Freemasonry". What did you carve this for?


----------



## WEST TX MASON

Wow... Amazing 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## nixxon2000

Outstanding!!! You should sell those, I would buy one in a New York minute! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Plustax

Blake Bowden said:


> That looks awesome! Brother Tom McGuire was kind enough to let us use the logo and even provided the PSD file so I was able to change "Freemason" to "My Freemasonry". What did you carve this for?



Thanks for the compliment brother.  I really do like the design as well and having the hobby that I do, I decided to give it a try. It came out pretty nice and I didn't even have to paint it up. ha  I actually carve quite a few masonic/Shriner plaques and lots of other stuff too. We have a brother who has just started having outdoor degrees on his ranch and I'm working on some carves to place out on his 6ft stumps (East, West & South) stations. Looks like they're going to turn out pretty nice as well.
I also carve projects and mail out to people requests (if I can make them).  I have a facebook site (CarvingsbyJerryB) where I've placed quite a bit of my work since I'm not savvy enough to make a web site. LOL Maybe now that I'm without a job for the time being, I'll find a way to start a site and see about bringing in a little income. ha ha  The particular carve here I sell for $55 +shipping (usually $10 thru UPS). It's about 12x11x3/4 and carved in Select pine. I can use other woods, but that increases the cost and I try to keep the cost down on the consumer cause of economic times for some of us.


----------



## BigDre357

I can't wait to get my Galaxy Gear to go with my Note 3 my phone is like your watch

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BigDre357

Blake Bowden said:


> View attachment 3688



I am about to get one of these Watches so I Was just Curious if it was really worth the money? I have watched Some videos & still haven't made up my mind yet.

My Freemasonry


----------



## nixxon2000

BigDre357 said:


> I am about to get one of these Watches so I Was just Curious if it was really worth the money? I have watched Some videos & still haven't made up my mind yet.
> 
> My Freemasonry



I had the watch for about 3 days and returned it. I found it missing some major functionality like it does not display your gmail on the watch. It will only show what's in the general mail app. Also I was not able to get text messages to show up. 

The phone worked ok but the speaker was low quality. The last issue I had was the actual watch. When it feels your wrist turn it should show the time. Too often I found it did not work and I would have to re-flick my wrist. 

 Personally I will either wait for the second version or the iWatch. 

But that's just my opinion. 




My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

nixxon2000 said:


> Outstanding!!! You should sell those, I would buy one in a New York minute!



If you want a Masonic watch I see those advertized in the GL quartlerly magazine from two of my jurisdictions.  I'm too new to my third jurisdiction to have received a quarterly yet but I won't be surprised to see one advertized.

That looked like a wrist watch sized equivalent of a smart phone or tablet.  One with a screen too small to be practical.


----------



## BigDre357

Lol it is a smart watch it's the new Samsung Galaxy Gear that goes with the Galaxy Note 3 smart phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## tmcguire

My art never looked soo great! How can I get one of those milled for me?


Calendar - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/calendar
Facebook - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/facebook
Stated Meeting - 3rd Tuesday of each month : Meal at 6:30pm : Meeting at 7:30pm.
Practice Nights - Every Monday and Thursday, except the 2nd Monday of each month.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Here's mine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BigDre357

Man I gotta go get one ASAP lol

My Freemasonry


----------



## Plustax

Hey Bro Tom,  send me a PM when you get a chance.  I sent you one earlier, but it doesn't appear that you received it from me.
JerryB



tmcguire said:


> My art never looked soo great! How can I get one of those milled for me?
> 
> 
> Calendar - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/calendar
> Facebook - http://www.roundrocklodge227.org/facebook
> Stated Meeting - 3rd Tuesday of each month : Meal at 6:30pm : Meeting at 7:30pm.
> Practice Nights - Every Monday and Thursday, except the 2nd Monday of each month.


----------



## Blake Bowden

nixxon2000 said:


> I had the watch for about 3 days and returned it. I found it missing some major functionality like it does not display your gmail on the watch. It will only show what's in the general mail app. Also I was not able to get text messages to show up.



I have since returned mine as well. I was hoping that it would compliment my note 3, but instead it became just another device to keep charged. The camera was surprisingly good, but you can't send any photos directly from it. In order to do so, you have to transfer it to your phone, pull your phone out then send it. S-Voice was horrific as always and the flick action to turn it on was annoying, especially if you're in a movie theater. The actual hardware is nice so many of these shortcomings could be addressed via software updates. I just wasn't willing to have a $325 hole in my pocket till then.


----------



## BigDre357

nixxon2000 said:


> I had the watch for about 3 days and returned it. I found it missing some major functionality like it does not display your gmail on the watch. It will only show what's in the general mail app. Also I was not able to get text messages to show up.
> 
> The phone worked ok but the speaker was low quality. The last issue I had was the actual watch. When it feels your wrist turn it should show the time. Too often I found it did not work and I would have to re-flick my wrist.
> 
> Personally I will either wait for the second version or the iWatch.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



There is a YouTube video that shows the full Gmail, Facebook, Twitter and I instagram apps and it was running the Nova launcher homescreen replacement if you look up Flossy Carter on YouTube he had 2 videos about the watch and then you can go to XDA Developers forum for the watch and learn how to put those apps on there

My Freemasonry


----------



## Blake Bowden

BigDre357 said:


> There is a YouTube video that shows the full Gmail, Facebook, Twitter and I instagram apps and it was running the Nova launcher homescreen replacement if you look up Flossy Carter on YouTube he had 2 videos about the watch and then you can go to XDA Developers forum for the watch and learn how to put those apps on there
> 
> My Freemasonry



Another Flossy Carter fan?! Love his reviews...this is a go!


----------



## BigDre357

Blake Bowden said:


> Another Flossy Carter fan?! Love his reviews...this is a go!



Lol yeah I don't watch anyone else's review videos he had lead me wrong on the reviews yet 

My Freemasonry


----------



## Blake Bowden

BigDre357 said:


> Lol yeah I don't watch anyone else's review videos he had lead me wrong on the reviews yet
> 
> My Freemasonry



Ironically I've been in contact with Flossy and Jon Rettinger from technobuffalo.com about doing some collaborative work. I noticed that Floss buys many of his own products to review so I gave him some advice on how to get stuff for free. I used to run a hardware review site back in the day and many times you could have a company send you products for review and/or host giveaways at no charge. 

You should check out MKBHD as well...young kid but knows his stuff..

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBJycsmduvYEL83R_U4JriQ


----------



## BigDre357

Blake Bowden said:


> Ironically I've been in contact with Flossy and Jon Rettinger from technobuffalo.com about doing some collaborative work. I noticed that Floss buys many of his own products to review so I gave him some advice on how to get stuff for free. I used to run a hardware review site back in the day and many times you could have a company send you products for review and/or host giveaways at no charge.
> 
> You should check out MKBHD as well...young kid but knows his stuff..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBJycsmduvYEL83R_U4JriQ



Nice yeah I have talked to Flossy on Facebook and instagram I don't know the other guy I have done a couple of reviews on roms, guns and phone cases but nothing major I have been trying to build an app for my Lodge but not having to much luck with it lol I just wasn't something that we can use for communications been meetings besides just text and email something a little more convenient that we could tile and post bulletins and everything that would alert everyone when something is posted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## BigDre357

Blake Bowden said:


> Ironically I've been in contact with Flossy and Jon Rettinger from technobuffalo.com about doing some collaborative work. I noticed that Floss buys many of his own products to review so I gave him some advice on how to get stuff for free. I used to run a hardware review site back in the day and many times you could have a company send you products for review and/or host giveaways at no charge.
> 
> You should check out MKBHD as well...young kid but knows his stuff..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBJycsmduvYEL83R_U4JriQ



I checked out that link yeah I have checked out a few of his videos in the part you are right he does know his stuff but his accent drives me nuts lol

My Freemasonry


----------



## BigDre357

Blake Bowden said:


> I have since returned mine as well. I was hoping that it would compliment my note 3, but instead it became just another device to keep charged. The camera was surprisingly good, but you can't send any photos directly from it. In order to do so, you have to transfer it to your phone, pull your phone out then send it. S-Voice was horrific as always and the flick action to turn it on was annoying, especially if you're in a movie theater. The actual hardware is nice so many of these shortcomings could be addressed via software updates. I just wasn't willing to have a $325 hole in my pocket till then.



Blake you should have held out before you returned the watch bro lol since it is rooted and there is a custom rom for it you can do all kinds of things With it if your phone had bluetooth tethering you can Tether Internet to it and everything 

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

Here is the one i got through eBay


----------



## Blake Bowden

BigDre357 said:


> Blake you should have held out before you returned the watch bro lol since it is rooted and there is a custom rom for it you can do all kinds of things With it if your phone had bluetooth tethering you can Tether Internet to it and everything
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



That's awesome!

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## BigDre357

Bro Darren said:


> Here is the one i got through eBay



Nice watch I was looking at few different ones and then I got my Galaxy gear so I have made several custom watch faces but the one in the picture is one of my favorites I have about 5 different mailbox watch faces on there I change them as I feel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## John Schnitz

Bro Darren said:


> Here is the one i got through eBay



I bought one for my student and presented it to him the night we raised him.


----------

